# GOLF CART!



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MR_Ouija (Nov 22, 2004)

different


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

i also have a golf cart some dumb ass in my neihbor hood smashed the front i was going to put a 89 chevy coprece front and some wire wheels but to much going on right now


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

lmao, that shit is gangsta lol... i seend some with wires, but this one makes it look like it's a bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 26 2005, 12:29 AM~4483450
> *uffin:
> *


it's differant I like it its old school style


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

damn that is awsome, everyone at my lake has golfcarts they ride around the park with em. damn makes me want one id have the ebst there


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah niceeee!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am not feeling it i like teh one with wire wheels and hydros with teh cd player and subs and shit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 27 2005, 12:36 AM~4489862
> *i am not feeling it i like teh one with wire wheels and hydros with teh cd player and subs and shit
> *


he likes the realy expensive ones,i like it :biggrin: i like the kind hes talking about to :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

found thiz golf cart the otha day


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thay shit is sick,any more?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

herez 1


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Dec 27 2005, 02:07 AM~4490041
> *herez 1
> *


is that a real golf cart or a car?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

itz real


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i like the rims on the pink one better then the wires :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

escalade cart


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thats clean


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

there minicher cars :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

any more golf carts?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

those are awsome


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

a bagged shopping cart now ive seen it all lmao


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

LoL, now i seen it all. a hopping shopping cart, all i can say is damm. There's some pimped golf carts out there though.


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

hmmmm heres sum....


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

...


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

diz my fav 1 :biggrin:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

hope ya like da pitchers


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

DAMN DLKWNTL where did you find that?... :0


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

iv keepd it frm adges ago im lookin 4 da video


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

hers da video

pop a 3 g

http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/images/golfcart100.mov


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

i wAnt a golf cart nw haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a shopping cart with bags.. dats wat u call being bored ass fuck


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

any1 got pics of Birdmans Golf Cart with the gucci print paint? Our football team got one its green and yellow with the falcons logo on the side and say groves falcons on it. Its got chrome rims and monster truck tires.


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Anyone has anything 3-wheeling or hoppin golf carts? :biggrin:

i gotta see that


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 29 2005, 02:25 PM~4508232
> *Anyone has anything 3-wheeling or hoppin golf carts?  :biggrin:
> 
> i gotta see that
> *


gotcha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

:twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: 




whos that du-du on dat shit.... lol  :biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

dats what am talking bout :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2005, 06:23 PM~4510061
> *gotcha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Gotta love that back bummper action :biggrin:


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

will 13'' wires fit on a golf cart


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

I saw this one on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Dec 27 2005, 11:13 PM~4490193
> *any more golf carts?
> *


you wanna see one on 22s?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 17 2006, 01:22 AM~4637958
> *I saw this one on ebay  :biggrin:
> *


i like that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

those are fuckin sweet!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

ATTENTION! umm, does anyone know if that could be considered street legal?
Lets say that someone were to mod it and give it a mini body, not an ugly insult to cadillac body that looks rotten, but an actual one, is it possible to drive that on the street, as long as it can keep up to minimum speeds? I need to know, im really considering it.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

do one of yall want to sell a golf cart with hydraulics


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 25 2006, 11:16 PM~4929305
> *do one of yall want to sell a golf cart with hydraulics
> *


of course


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

how much do you want to sell it for and can I see a pictuer of your golf cart.


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 26 2005, 08:29 PM~4483450
> *uffin:
> *


loving that rat rod look!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 26 2005, 12:29 AM~4483450
> *uffin:
> *


holy shit that's cool. looks like a little rod all it needs is some red and white striping and its all set!


----------



## mikejones4life (Nov 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

^^dick rider





























j/p aint tryna start nothin


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 25 2006, 11:29 PM~4929384
> *how much do you want to sell it for and can I see a pictuer of your golf cart.
> *


oh woops, i thought you said who wants to see a picture of a golfcart with hyrdaulics.
sorry i read it wrong


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

AutoMini

Last Active	Nov 04, 2006 - 10:32 PM
Status (Offline)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DLNKWNTL

Last Active	Oct 23, 2006 - 02:33 AM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood

Last Active	Aug 02, 2006 - 04:24 AM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

El_Gato.org

Last Active	Mar 19, 2007 - 10:02 PM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bloke

Last Active	Jul 12, 2006 - 04:17 AM


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 17 2008, 02:39 AM~11890136
> *...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn old ass topic back when it was cool on LIL


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

THROW SOME D'Z ON THAT BITCH! :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Any updated or anyone else building a Golf cart? I just picked one up and started working on it. Got parts on the way :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i wonder if anyones sat one of these on twenny fo's :uh:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 14 2009, 02:38 PM~12998593
> *Any updated or anyone else building a Golf cart? I just picked one up and started working on it. Got parts on the way  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 13 2009, 10:53 PM~12998759
> *pics?
> *


It's still in the building process. I got the cart cheap. It's a 81 full metal body and 2 stroke motor. I am currently trying to mock up wires on it right now. How is evryone running wires on these? Mine has a very small 4 bolt pattern and I am trying my best to just not weld on some adaptors to it


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 13 2009, 10:53 PM~12998759
> *pics?
> *


I'll post up pics when I got the body straight and the candy paint and patterns laid down :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 14 2009, 03:05 PM~12998872
> *I'll post up pics when I got the body straight and the candy paint and patterns laid down  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Dec 29 2005, 02:14 AM~4504581
> *diz my fav 1  :biggrin:
> *


thats my boys cart< its actually red now........


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

the warehouse lunch and drink getter


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 13 2009, 11:10 PM~12998914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats clean! Are those just 4x4 lug pattern rims?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

jus aftermarket


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

nice karts


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

shopping carts on bags
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphoQ-wt3HI


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Finally pulled ours out this weekend.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Purple Haze said:


> Finally pulled ours out this weekend.


Thats bad ass!


----------

